# multiple anesthesia procedures



## PIKAPINK (Sep 26, 2008)

my doctor performed anesthesia on a pt for a tee procedure. then he the pt needed a pacemaker so the doctor did anesthesia for that. he sent two anesthesia records which were 5 minutes apart..do I bill for the anesthesia for the tee and the anesthesia for the pacemaker placement? 

Had a similar incident where he performed anesthesia for a MRI on a child. then did anesthesia on the same child for  a eeg about 3 minutes apart. I would think that the minutes are so close that I should pick the higher base unit for the procedure and just put all the time units together for billing....right?


----------



## lavanyamohan (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi,
It is better to bill two anesthesia procedures individually if the time inbetween is greater than 2 minutes-can aim for a better payment-


----------

